# Olympus Head Boat



## coast58 (Oct 19, 2004)

greetings, me and my neighbor are thinking about going out on the OLYMPUS this weekend. Anyone heard any good reports lately. I havent been on the OLYMPUS yet. Only been on the ones out of Chesapeake Beach. 

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Never been on the boat but they will go to one of the best places around 72 to middle grounds. I generally think it is better there than CB, more salt, more water, less boats


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

would you give me directions to the olympus ? im going to try to get on a trip next week .thanks


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

the phone # is 301-872-5815


----------

